# Tinker's Creek



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with the dams along the cuyahoga and tinker's creek. Can the Steelies make it up to Tinker's Creek?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The simple answer to your question is Yes.

You can become more familiar with the piece of water you wish to learn more about by using Google Earth. This will tell you if, and how many dams there are on the river. Many of us use this tool to look for a new nook to fish in. 

There should be a sticky at the top of the steelhead forums that simply reads. Any and all creeks, stocked and or unstocked tributaries that connect to either a main river or are directly connected to the Lake Erie basin, can have steelhead in them. This would solve the problem of naming creeks or unstocked tributaries.

This is a yearly battle on the forums. Some forums don't allow the naming of unstocked tributaries in the posts, and others do allow it. Some might ask what is the big deal, I am only asking a question and isn't that what forums are for. I agree partly with that assumption, but about 10 years ago I learned my lesson the hard way.

Just learning myself, I went to a creek....I smacked fish day after day, with nobody in sight, and it was somewhat my own honey hole. As a proud fisherman, and excited to share the news, I went to a forum, shared some pics and said what creek I was on. Now mind you I had fished this creek 4 days in a row with nobody in sight. 1 day after I made my post, there were 10 cars parked along the road, and I no longer had that hole. Worse then that, it began to get trashed by careless anglers leaving their trash...And even worse then that, a few years later it was posted no trespassing. 

I am sure that the majority of the OGF registered members are top notched, and respectable anglers, but the other 6000 guests that lay visit the site daily I am unsure of. Not that I am saying that the lurkers are bad, as most of them are also probably nice and respectable anglers....

Many of the creeks run through private property. Some of which is now posted no trespassing due to anglers not respecting the land. Other areas not posted, but still on private land is a precious gem. It is the concern of many anglers, not that a honey hole will be burnt out, but rather careless anglers will eventually make the land owners post it as private property. 

The Central Basin Steelheaders works hard yearly to work with land owners to show them that not all anglers are the same. It is harder to get back property to fish after it has been posted private. It is much easier to keep property open if anglers would just respect the land and each other.

Many of the more experienced steelheaders on OGF are more then happy to assist in answering questions from those who are starting out, but some questions are better asked and answered in the form of a Private Message.

-KSU


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

KSU im on the creeks and rivers enough and just dont see all the damage the so called other fisherman are doing,i'm not saying people/fisherman don't litter but I feel the majority of posted property(not all)is posted because in are society property owners just dont trust people not to sue them if they do somthing stupid and injure themselves.If the state dosent get involved more and more property will be posted and well have a great fishery with limited access.
ironfish


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Let me say this befor everyone speaks there mind on this matter.....
The more people make comments and argue on a creek or part of streams, the more its going to make people wonder what is hiding below the water if you catch my drift... If the lady hiding in the horror movie didnt scream and freak out in panic, the killer would of never found her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> If the lady hiding in the horror movie didnt scream and freak out in panic, the killer would of never found her!!!!!!!!!!!


So you're saying we should kill KSU?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ironfish,

When you start talking to land owners about why they posted their property as no trespassing then maybe it will change your view. That litter and trash you seen, did you pick it up even though it wasn't yours? If you did, then great! 

Not all of why land is posted no trespassing was due to the trashing of the stream banks, but other reason are that cars are parked in the road blocking the resident from being able to leave their driveway. Anglers parking so close to the spot they want to fish and walking across the land owners yard, etc...

One day when one of those creek sections you fish gets posted, then your feelings about the issue may change. The anglers need to stop crying about less and less access spots to fish, and then running to the ODNR saying do something, but rather look in the mirror and try and help the situation. Just my .02 cents and I will leave it at that...time to go fishing!

-KSU


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> So you're saying we should kill KSU?


LMAO, Heck no, he makes great floats.....No, i agree with Ben, like the long talk you and me had years back!!!!!
I was stating that for future use... LOL


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Didn't mean to start a debate. I also didn't realize that naming Tribs is so taboo. I'll try to abide by the unwritten rules of OGF, Steelhead talk as long as people tell me what they are. I wouldn't want to be kicked out of the forum 

I've asked many questions on this site and have gotten a lot of help and I really appreciate everyone who has shared their experience. 

At first I thought that the people speaking out against namming tribs were just being selfish. But I realize now that yes, the more people on the water the more people we will get doing things that may restrict access in the future. So I get it now,...though I don't like it. 

I wish this forum could be an open arena where we could share with newcommers openly and not just in a PM. Where we could share the water conditions we saw that day and not feel that we're not allowed to say where those conditions were.

Good Luck on the tribs!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> LMAO, Heck no, he makes great floats.....No, i agree with Ben, like the long talk you and me had years back!!!!!
> I was stating that for future use... LOL


There's a stretch of one of our favorite rivers that's entirely posted and ENFORCED as a result of blatant disrespect of the land and land owners. Three years ago the landowners allowed us to fish their private property. Now the entire 4 mile stretch is off limits and the COs have a zero tolerance policy. Although disappointed, I can't blame them one bit after listening to what they've put up with recently.

History repeats itself is all I'm saying.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Freedom of speech on the web can be a horrible thing. There's a reason other sites don't allow mention of anything other than stocked tribs. 

Call me an old school A$$hole, but many guys just don't realize what careless information put out on the internet does and has done. Just all part of the new instant information age I guess, but believe me, actually putting the time and resources firsthand on the streams is the only surefire thing that will lead to consistently catching fish.

Some things are just better left unsaid especially on the internet. 

KSU had some fair insight above. 

Sadly, many don't realize, give a crap, or are just to naive to think spot burning does any good for a fishery. I'll admit, I was fortunate enough to hookup with a few really good sticks in my younger day, however, spending countless hours on the tribs wearing out many pairs of waders, boots, rods, reels, cars, etc is what continues to catch more fish than anything ever posted publicly on any website. 

I do feel sorry for some of the young guys who don't have as much opportunity to walk the rivers _freely_ due to numerous property postings in the past decade or so. Twenty years ago, you just parked at a bridge and walked from dusk till dawn and reely never had to worry about being on posted land and having permission to fish remote areas. 

There's no better way to learn a stream than to walk miles of it and fish. Unfortunately, due to land postings, leasing, and some _so-called_ guides having exclusive rights and locking up access in some areas; walking long distances is typically only possible in the metropark areas of a handful of our streams. 

Only advice I have to give is if it flows into a trib or the lake and is unobstructed by a waterfall, dam or impassible barrier, take a walk and find out first hand, but please DON'T post a public report here for all to see. Be mindful, you may very likely be on private property so be courteous (even more reason not to post a report). There's many not so obvious treasures for an adventurous angler that are only such until someone is to naive not to know the downside of a careless post on the web.

For those who could care less, I can only hope that one day you may. 

Best fishes,

C510I


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> There's a stretch of one of our favorite rivers that's entirely posted and ENFORCED as a result of blatant disrespect of the land and land owners. Three years ago the landowners allowed us to fish their private property. Now the entire 4 mile stretch is off limits and the COs have a zero tolerance policy. Although disappointed, I can't blame them one bit after listening to what they've put up with recently.
> 
> History repeats itself is all I'm saying.


Yea, Joe told me about it!!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

CARL510ISLE said:


> actually putting the time and resources firsthand on the streams is the only surefire thing that will lead to consistently catching fish.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Freedom of speech on the web can be a horrible thing. There's a reason other sites don't allow mention of anything other than stocked tribs.
> 
> Call me an old school A$$hole, but many guys just don't realize what careless information put out on the internet does and has done. Just all part of the new instant information age I guess, but believe me, actually putting the time and resources firsthand on the streams is the only surefire thing that will lead to consistently catching fish.
> 
> ...


I vote that this post be made a 'Sticky Announcement' on this board.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Every season there is alot of new anglers to the sport of Steelheading.....
For alot of you new guys who dont under stand what some of the Steelhead Vets on here are trying to say, please take the time and read this article made by KSU on his site..... It will make the sport a whole lot easier for you and everyone else that is in the hunt for chromers....
http://steelheadalleyangler.com/


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Freedom of speech on the web can be a horrible thing. There's a reason other sites don't allow mention of anything other than stocked tribs.
> 
> Call me an old school A$$hole, but many guys just don't realize what careless information put out on the internet does and has done. Just all part of the new instant information age I guess, but believe me, actually putting the time and resources firsthand on the streams is the only surefire thing that will lead to consistently catching fish.
> 
> ...


Agree, very well written...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I vote that this post be made a 'Sticky Announcement' on this board.


Agree... but that means your hoping ppl read it, and heed the words that ring so true!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


could'nt agree more with both of you


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

In ohio,what are the exact laws about "owning the river"(I disagree with) and the surrounding land...any one have a link? thanks for the help


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> In ohio,what are the exact laws about "owning the river"(I disagree with) and the surrounding land...any one have a link? thanks for the help


I don't have the exact language, but the land owner owns the banks and the river bed (land) and the water is public. So we can float in the water, but can't step or anchor on their land. Again this is paraphrased, but it captures the general meaning.


----------

